# All the best jon-kent for this saturday,,,,MMA fight



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Just wanted to show a bit of moral support for our @jon-kent whos a great member on here and is having his third mma fight this Saturday.Anyone that can make it down to London get down there and give him support, i wish i could.Jon you have all the uk-m members behind you cheering you on buddy so knock jason Newell out for us all mate


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck :thumb:

Bum the f*ck clean out of him mate!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck mate...be praying for a good victory, beat that ugly looking monster up...didn't know your surname was Newell


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck Jon!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Good luck fella. If you win will you do this but replace Adrian with @resten ?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck mate your opponent looks a right cvnt with that beard and sh1tty tattoo, knock him out!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> good luck mate...be praying for a good victory, beat that ugly looking monster up...didn't know your surname was Newell


Jason Newell is who he is fighting mate,,i maybe texted that a bit wrong


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you look one mean cvnt.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Jason Newell is who he is fighting mate,,i maybe texted that a bit wrong


sarcasm isn't strong in this one..(in a yoda voice)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate your opponent looks a right cvnt with that beard and sh1tty tattoo, knock him out!


LMAO.


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Jason Newell is who he is fighting mate,,i maybe texted that a bit wrong


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh :lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

good luck mate, srs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers for this Trev ! And thanks everyone really means alot !!!

I'll be bringing another victory back to UK-M :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

You better win you cvnt


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers for this Trev ! And thanks everyone really means alot !!!
> 
> I'll be bringing another victory back to UK-M :thumb:


 yes its win win win win all the way,,nothing gets in the way buddy


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

May the force be with you Jon.

We're all rooting for you fella.

All the best...


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

You will smack that clown like Uncle Buck  Good luck mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Whats your record Jon and the other guys? I mean wins and losses. Not sure what its called.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck just picture my face when your fighting and you'll KO him within seconds :thumbup1:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Best of luck fellow man of Kent-Jon.

I'm sure you've got it in the bag we're all well 'ard round our way init.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Spinning bird kick and yoga flame his sorry ass!!

Failing that, cuddle him 

Good luck bro :beer:

Srs


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Haduken, that is all


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Whats your record Jon and the other guys? I mean wins and losses. Not sure what its called.


Im 2-0 mate, and i think he is 1-0 but he has a load of boxing,kickboxing and K1 fights !!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Will give reps if you incorporate The People's Elbow.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

All the best mate.

Im sure youll smash it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Im 2-0 mate, and i think he is 1-0 but he has a load of boxing,kickboxing and K1 fights !!


Ah right. So you fight at a professional level ? Sorry for all questions, dont really understand it all. A lad i work with does it and its always interested me but would conflict with bodybuilding too much for me


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Knock his fukking block off matey :thumb: :2guns:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right. So you fight at a professional level ? Sorry for all questions, dont really understand it all. A lad i work with does it and its always interested me but would conflict with bodybuilding too much for me


Im semi pro mate but will turn pro end of the year all going well ! Yeah it would conflict with bodybuilding more than any other sport id imagine mate lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Im semi pro mate but will turn pro end of the year all going well ! Yeah it would conflict with bodybuilding more than any other sport id imagine mate lol


Yeah its why ive never really persued it. I get out of breath putting my socks on in the morning lol.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Just grab a big handful of his chest hair and yank it out. That'll do the bastard.

And it could be your new ring name: "The Waxer".


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah its why ive never really persued it. I get out of breath putting my socks on in the morning lol.


Hahaha you'd get fitter but you'd eat straight into all your 'gainz' mate :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kick his ass sea bass.

Best of luck Jonathan


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Kick his ass sea bass.
> 
> Best of luck *Jonathan*


Cheers mum


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck mate. srs


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do your best, which I'm sure you will....3-0 :thumb:

Srs...we're all behind you. :whistling:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Put the Cnut in a Boston crab,then a half nelson,then finish off with a big daddy splash.

That's what I do to Jen most nights and she's then there for the taking


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

good luck

knock his block off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

wtf does "srs" mean? I keep seeing everyone write it at the end of their post? A i just being thick?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

All the best mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> wtf does "srs" mean? I keep seeing everyone write it at the end of their post? A i just being thick?


Haha means serious mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Haha means serious mate


Oh. Still dont get why people put it then but ok lol.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All the best Jon.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Best of luck to ya Jon, though you dont need luck just fall back and utilise all your training because those rounds are what its all about! Game of inches man your hunger needs to be more than his which Im certain it is so ya enough from this amrchair general go forth and unleash hell!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers to everyone who has posted after my 1st thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers to everyone who has posted after my 1st thank you :thumbup1:


Good luck? Is someone videoing it??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Good luck? Is someone videoing it??


Yeah its all video'd for the dvd of the event and then i get sent a copy


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

good luck mate, Triangle choke finish :thumb: whats the odds? haha, best of luck bro


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah its all video'd for the dvd of the event and then i get sent a copy


Will you be up-loading?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

If you're a bit unsure if you can beat him or not paint your toenails bright pink.

He'll be distracted thinking he's fighting a poof and them before he knows it........BANG he's knocked out.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Will you be up-loading?


Yeah of course lol, makes it easier to get sponsors if they have something to watch


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If you're a bit unsure if you can beat him or not paint your toenails bright pink.
> 
> He'll be distracted thinking he's fighting a poof and them before he knows it........BANG he's knocked out.


also oldschool ****, dont wash your feet so they stink like oldschool bjj pros used to do :thumb:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Haha u bunch of cvnts, gl Jon!


----------



## dunken (May 26, 2009)

Good luck Jon, look forward to watching the video afterwards.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Good luck Jon!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Good luck you big ***, I'll be cheering you on Saturday and ill buy you a pint after you roundhouse the cvnt and knock him out....


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck, we are all here to support you as you straddle the other guy, sneaking in some hugs.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh. Still dont get why people put it then but ok lol.


 :lol: its a p1ss take because they all type that on bb.com

i'm sure you wont need it but good luck jon :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kick his cnut in mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck JK, I will be at the next one, I promise. If not, your **** crew can all bum-rape me for 48 hours


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

All the best on the night pal. Hope it's a good fight or you. Look forward to watching it.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck JK, I will be at the next one, I promise. If not, your **** crew can all bum-rape me for 48 hours


I think @resten prefers to be the 'taker' when it comes to bumming and raping :whistling:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good luck JK!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you make him do this.










100% srs.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Thanks again everyone !!!!

@Gab @Paz1982 see you there boys :thumbup1:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Good look @jon-kent. Try to get the vid up again mate if you can - I'm in London the week after unfortunately


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Good look @jon-kent. Try to get the vid up again mate if you can - I'm in London the week after unfortunately


Yeah definatly mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Jon, the best of luck to ya...will keep all my wobberly bits crossed for ya.......and on that basis you should romp home! :laugh:

Don't get bashed up! Xx


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey Jon, the best of luck to ya...will keep all my wobberly bits crossed for ya.......and on that basis you should romp home! :laugh:
> 
> Don't get bashed up! Xx


Haha cheers flubs :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey Jon, the best of luck to ya...will keep all my wobberly bits crossed for ya.......and on that basis you should romp home! :laugh:
> 
> Don't get bashed up! Xx


lol what a strange image that's left in my mind... you with your wobbly bits crossed :huh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> lol what a strange image that's left in my mind... you with your wobbly bits crossed :huh:


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck john...bash him!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

**** him up bad!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck Jon.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Break a leg buddy!

His preferably not your own


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> You better win you cvnt


LMAO.

I won't wish you look Jon because its got nothing to do with it but just do what you do and fvcking smash him


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Good effort mate. Just think what Kal-el would do


Haha wicked !! Cheers mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I won't wish you look Jon because its got nothing to do with it but just do what you do and fvcking smash him


Cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Im semi pro mate but will turn pro end of the year all going well ! Yeah it would conflict with bodybuilding more than any other sport id imagine mate lol


Sounds so bad but the amount of times ive gone fishing on leg day lmao.. :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey all its been great the support everyone is giving to jon,,keep it up..

Think this proves how great uk-m is and how we all stick together and help each other out:thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Hey all its been great the support everyone is giving to jon,,keep it up..
> 
> Think this proves how great uk-m is and how we all stick together and help each other out:thumb:


Yeah mate ! Its been awesome to have the support of everyone on here !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I think you should up the stakes and make it an 'I quit' match.

If you lose you have to quit the forum, forever!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Mish said:



> I think you should up the stakes and make it an 'I quit' match.
> 
> If you lose you have to quit the forum, forever!


Mate it wont matter as he will be pro within 2014 and that's a fact..MMA works a lot different that way,,,but hes bringing the win in anyway for sure


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck mate.

I have no doubt you will come out victorious against the roly poly Joey Essex looking cnut.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Im rooting for the other guy,he has feelings too you know......nar man,good luck mate am sure youl do us proud :thumb:


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Go do the business Jon, wish I was still down that way would be there for sure good luck mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Make it 3 mate!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

All the best buddy.

Take centre circle :thumbup1:


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Give him a good hiding Jon! Good luck!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Good luck mate I'm sure you'll do us all proud..... well you better had do or your getting negged


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good luck mate.

The guy looks a poof so if you loose dont bother showin your mug round here again


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

All the best lad :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> The guy looks a poof so if you loose dont bother showin your mug round here again


Hahahaha :lol: cheers bro !!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I won't wish you look Jon because its got nothing to do with it but just do what you do and fvcking smash him


Wish you look? WTF? I'm getting stupider everyday


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Wish you look? WTF? I'm getting stupider everyday


 :lol: i knew what you meant mate lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Wish you look? WTF? I'm getting stupider everyday


its ok I put u as a bellend just


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Im 2-0 mate, and i think he is 1-0 but he has a load of boxing,kickboxing and K1 fights !!


Wouldn't worry about his kick boxing mate. Kick boxing is racked off. No time for flailing his legs around in silky trousers. Get him in a nice thai clinch and knee the p1ss out of him.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Wouldn't worry about his kick boxing mate. Kick boxing is racked off. No time for flailing his legs around in silky trousers. Get him in a nice thai clinch and knee the p1ss out of him.


Nah im not worried mate, i was always quick for a HW and at LHW im even quicker, this guy isnt quick enough or athletic enough to catch me ! Im gonna pick him apart !


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

If you shout/scream either "ultimate punch" "ultimate kick" or both it's a sure win.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> its ok I put u as a bellend just


Thanks Trev


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Thanks Trev


im only joking mate I don't even know u


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> im only joking mate I don't even know u


It's ok mate I dont know anyone on the internet


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> It's ok mate I dont know anyone on the internet


yes true im the same,,,,,its like that's not u in that avartar,,,,tho with me im not jesus im god,,,,honest as hell


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> yes true im the same,,,,,its like that's not u in that avartar,,,,tho with me im not jesus im god,,,,honest as hell


You've lost me with the god part


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You've lost me with the god part


exactly im going to hell


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

He's been getting plenty of "motivational" whatsapp messages from me :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck Jon. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> yes true im the same,,,,,its like that's not u in that avartar,,,,tho with me im not jesus im god,,,,honest as hell


You on the boozy beer again Trev?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Good luck Jon. :thumb:


Wut are you doing up at this time jojo....BED! It's a work day?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just came across this on FB reminded me of you ahah, good luck in the fight mate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Wut are you doing up at this time jojo....BED! It's a work day?


Sorry Mum 

I'm not a big sleeper. Usually get about 5 hours.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Good luck Jon. :thumb:


Cheers Jo :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Just came across this on FB reminded me of you ahah, good luck in the fight mate


Thats fcuking wicked mate ! :lol:

Cheers bro !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry Mum
> 
> I'm not a big sleeper. Usually get about 5 hours.


Snap.....as Alison Moyet once sang...."where hides sleep, is she haunting me, don't desert me now"....


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimey...loads of people still up....Jon -Kent.....you need your bed too...you have a fight coming up.....heehee.....soz, I think I turned into your mother....durrrrrpppp...

Now brush your teeth and bed please...:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Snap.....as Alison Moyer once sang...."where hides sleep, is she haunting me, don't desert me now"....


I don't seem to need as much as most people. I do get tired in the early evening but get a 2nd wind that carries me through lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Blimey...loads of people still up....Jon -Kent.....you need your bed too...you have a fight coming up.....heehee.....soz, I think I turned into your mother....durrrrrpppp...
> 
> Now brush your teeth and bed please...:laugh:


Ok mum  just finished the chapter of my book so bed time now lol


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

good luck to ya bud, smash him up.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Best of luck Jon:thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

All the best dude, hope you knock him clean out, round 2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gwan jon kent shame i cant make it but im sure you will do us proud!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> All the best dude, hope you knock him clean out, round 2 :thumbup1:


Funnily enough mate thats what i keep visualizing ! Ko in rd2 :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers people


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

punch him in the face! Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kick ar5e mate!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

good luck


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Give him one from me aye :wink:

All the best mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

God luck John

Remember my tatics. Flying kick to the head. Then get him in a submission lock and pretend to bum him.

Ultimate humiliation.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

If anyone gets the results of the fight tonight post it here asap,,,thanks


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> If anyone gets the results of the fight tonight post it here asap,,,thanks


You sound like you want to rub him down post fight. :wub:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> If anyone gets the results of the fight tonight post it here asap,,,thanks


i'm going so i'll do the live commentary


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

best of luck for tonight mate!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Talaria said:


> You sound like you want to rub him down post fight. :wub:


Nah just want to see him win and bring back another victory as he will


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> i'm going so i'll do the live commentary


Fantastic m8,,,wish I was going to it going to be a great night,,keep us informed buddy:thumb:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck pal, **** him up


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> God luck John
> 
> Remember my tatics. Flying kick to the head. Then get him in a submission lock and pretend to bum him.
> 
> Ultimate humiliation.


Pretend? You obviously don't know how Jon rolls.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Funnily enough mate thats what i keep visualizing ! Ko in rd2 :thumbup1:


Jon when you have sorted this guy out give Alex Reid a slap as well


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> i'm going so i'll do the live commentary


Srs? You going?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Srs? You going?


100% srs, I'm sat in the place with jons mrs and sister now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> 100% srs, I'm sat in the place with jons mrs and sister now


And I hope your phone is ready to record. Enjoy his Victory!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> 100% srs, I'm sat in the place with jons mrs and sister now


Video his walk in mate!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah, record that sh!t and post it, and let us know the outcome soon as fight is over, i say triangle choke round 2 :thumb:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> 100% srs, I'm sat in the place with jons mrs and sister now


Pass on my regards two them both won't you










Jon can fvck off


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Good luck lad!

I reckon a front kick to the face ko anderson silva style


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> 100% srs, I'm sat in the place with jons mrs and sister now


Gwarrrnnnnnn Jon!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Video his walk in mate!


Yeah will do


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jon.....do your worst luv......and don't let him do his.....thinking of ya....x


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> 100% srs, I'm sat in the place with jons mrs and sister now, you should see the size of her knockers. In fact going to try get sticky fingers later off her if you know what I mean


You dirty devil you.

Jon remember. Back,back,forward and X to finish him


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You dirty devil you.
> 
> Jon remember. Back,back,forward and X to finish him


X?

Nah mate, left left left A,B,C - yoga flame :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> X?
> 
> Nah mate, left left left A,B,C - yoga flame :lol:


Not if you're subzero and we all know they call Jon the iceman when in the ring.

Or was it the icecream man?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> 100% srs, I'm sat in the place with jons mrs and sister now


Send them all our regards


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

He's up now


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

He won


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Come on Newell fukin have the cnut

Edit: I see tbe fight is over

Well Done Jon knew you would stiff him up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> He's up now


Woooo exiting stuff!!!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

How the fcuks it over so quick, did he shoot the cnut or what?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jon Jon he's our man if he can't do it no one can


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Bashy said:


> How the fcuks it over so quick, did he shoot the cnut or what?


LOL!

Congrats @jon-kent! 3 for 3 mate, all good!

@Paz1982 how many rounds? 2 minutes between updates from ya - guessing 1st, possibly 2nd?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent news, 2nd round knock out??


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad he won.

Although was secretly looking forward to negging him if he did loose


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done @jon-kent awesome news mate! Looking forward to the (brief) footage if you can get it. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck John.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

jesus. you won already?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I take it you're not getting paid by the minute then. Well done!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

I heard jon didn't shower for a few days and it was the pure stench of his arm pits which knocked out the other guy


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Fear the Beard


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Bashy said:


> How the fcuks it over so quick, did he shoot the cnut or what?


apparently it was like that scene in Indiana Jones when the geezer comes out all waving his sword and shit


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

good work mate! well done!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> He won


Fuking brilliant,,geeez been waiting all bloody night to hear this

Now I can head out and enjoy the night,,,,tell him we all pleased for him and congrats

Knew he would win anyways,,,just great to hear it tho,,, :beer:

Your the man @jon-kent


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Well done love


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

well done!, what what the outcome? decision? or what?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

tamara said:


> Well done love


How the hell did you know I just done that while laying on my sofa???


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

@jon-kent all the best big man!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> He won


I hope you got cheap tickets. I begrudge paying £15 for ppv boxing in case it doesn't last long, yet alone having to travel all that way for one round,lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Well done, srs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Whoop whoop! Well done Jon! :bounce: :clap:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done beardy, great stuff


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Good job....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

@jon-kent Well done brosama!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Well done spunk sump


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well done :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Whoop whoop! Well done Jon! :bounce: :clap:


This to the power of 40...wahayeeeeeeee:beer:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Well done mate!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Well done, no doubt hes round @resten house celebrating with a good sex swing bumming


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Fookin Well done mate,send the video to Dana White and see if he will stick you on the next season of TUF


----------



## Sak (Aug 16, 2013)

Well done nice one.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

:beer:

Nice one chap


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done, Jon.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fcuk me the other fella must have been [email protected],was he in a straight jacket?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me the other fella must have been [email protected],was he in a straight jacket?


This :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

was a good night all in all. I must say though @jon-kents beard is a lot nicer in real life but I think there was gonna be a 'beard off' after between him and @Gab :lol:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done mate, literally only logged on to see how you got on, be proud bro and have a drink bring the levels back down


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got in.....Cheers guys :thumb:

Didnt hear the official time but it was a TKO from mount (ko'd him pretty much as he wasnt moving and the ref had to save him) in about 1min :thumbup1:

Massive thanks to @Gab and @Paz1982 for making the journey ! Hope you enjoyed the night guys !

Big thanks to all on here and the for supporting me and the whatsapp messages it means alot !!!

Resten is still a cnut


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> was a good night all in all. I must say though @jon-kents beard is a lot nicer in real life but I think there was gonna be a 'beard off' after between him and @Gab :lol:


Haha, was a good night mate, nice to meet you too, I think my beard was better though.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Haha, was a good night mate, nice to meet you too, I think my beard was better though.....


Mine was trimmed so less thick than usual ! So today you won :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Mine was trimmed so less thick than usual ! So today you won :lol:


Lol, nice one mate, good to meet you, had an awesome night, even the mrs enjoyed it..... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Lol, nice one mate, good to meet you, had an awesome night, even the mrs enjoyed it..... :thumbup1:


Yeah good to meet you 2 mate :thumbup1: glad you and the mrs enjoyed it ! Sorry i wasnt in there for long but better that than me getting woken up :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah good to meet you 2 mate :thumbup1: glad you and the mrs enjoyed it ! Sorry i wasnt in there for long but better that than me getting woken up :lol:


Wins a win mate, well done.. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Wins a win mate, well done.. :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

As they say in Liverpool, well done lah.

Happy days fella!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate


Didn't need to utilise my humiliation hold then?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just got in.....Cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> Didnt hear the official time but it was a TKO from mount (ko'd him pretty much as he wasnt moving and the ref had to save him) in about 1min :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Was a good night mate, we enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> Was a good night mate, we enjoyed it :thumb:


Wicked mate glad you enjoyed it !! Good to meet you bro :thumbup1:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice one bud. Congrats on another win


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Well done @jon-kent knew you'd do us all proud so no negs but reps and Paz you should be working in sport commentary lol get a job with the bbc with this one  Nice1 mate hope you got a vid 



Paz1982 said:


> i'm going so i'll do the live commentary





Paz1982 said:


> He's up now





Paz1982 said:


> He won


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Well done @jon-kent knew you'd do us all proud so no negs but reps and Paz you should be working in sport commentary lol get a job with the bbc with this one  Nice1 mate hope you got a vid


Lol well next time if Jon could save the KOs for the 3rd round then the commentary would be better, I barely had time to get my phone out


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers guys :thumbup1:

Just found a quick tweet of the fight


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Well done @jon-kent knew you'd do us all proud so no negs but reps and Paz you should be working in sport commentary lol get a job with the bbc with this one  Nice1 mate hope you got a vid


Haha that was some excellent commentary, congrats Jon :beer:


----------



## !brett! (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone know what the venue was? I try and make the kent mma meets but I had to work :-( I heard it was a good one though


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you f*u*ck him up bad?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

One minute twenty seven seconds!! :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Lost a load of money, thought you would drop in the 2nd.

Cvnt 

Jokes, well done mr bummer


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> One minute twenty seven seconds!! :thumb:


According to @resten that's about a minute longer then he normally lasts.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

!brett! said:


> Does anyone know what the venue was? I try and make the kent mma meets but I had to work :-( I heard it was a good one though


It was the troxy in london mate. Im a gillingham boy as well !! Get down to cruz gym in chatham !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Did you f*u*ck him up bad?


My cornermen said he already had some big eggs coming up on his head lol. The 1st shot i felt him go limp and everything just left him so just went in for the kill and he wasnt moving or trying to block he was just getting hammered


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Congrats mate :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations fella :thumb:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

First Saturday in ages I haven't been drunk texting sh1te on here thanks to jon-kent.

Must get you fighting every Saturday mate,,lol

Truth is it was a great night and great win,,well worth the wait

PS,,and before somebody says,,,hey trev you talk sh1te every day never mind Saturdays,,,i already know:laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> First Saturday in ages I haven't been drunk texting sh1te on here thanks to jon-kent.
> 
> Must get you fighting every Saturday mate,,lol
> 
> ...


 :lol: Thats another victory for me mate hahahaha.

Cheers for your support mate !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

3rd piece of gold for the collection ! Start being belts soon !!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> 3rd piece of gold for the collection ! Start being belts soon !!!
> 
> View attachment 135234


Your going to need a bigger trophy cabinet,,,,in the voice of Jaws the movie...


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> 3rd piece of gold for the collection ! Start being belts soon !!!
> 
> View attachment 135234


Good work mate!

Couldn't congratulate you properly last night as I was a little fcuked up. Saw the bloke say he thought it was stopped too early but sounds like he was talking boll0cks.

Will you have anymore this year now?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Your going to need a bigger trophy cabinet,,,,in the voice of Jaws the movie...


Already got a wall planned for the belts mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Already got a wall planned for the belts mate


As long it not the wall of china, :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> Couldn't congratulate you properly last night as I was a little fcuked up. Saw the bloke say he thought it was stopped too early but sounds like he was talking boll0cks.
> 
> Will you have anymore this year now?


Cheers mate ! Hahaha yeah i know  he complained but because he was out mate and didnt even realise it had been stopped lol, people in the crowd said over the noise you could hear the punches cracking into him. He wasnt moving at all mate he wasnt even trying to block it was like someone paused him lol.

Hopefully november mate !


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@jon-kent I gather the victory was all thanks to Rage by Matrix? :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> @jon-kent I gather the victory was all thanks to Rage by Matrix? :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

congrats on the win jon lad :thumbup1:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Hahaha yeah i know  he complained but because he was out mate and didnt even realise it had been stopped lol, people in the crowd said over the noise you could hear the punches cracking into him. He wasnt moving at all mate he wasnt even trying to block it was like someone paused him lol.
> 
> Hopefully november mate !


Haha good look forward to the video mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Haha good look forward to the video mate.


Yeah same here mate !! Waiting on pics as well !


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Good job on the win and new sponsorship.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

James s said:


> Good job on the win and new sponsorship.


 :lol: hahaha the mrs asked last night if i could trade all 3 in for cash lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done mate but ffs shave that monobrow


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> well done mate but ffs shave that monobrow


He calls it his wisdom brow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> He calls it his wisdom brow


it does kinda suit him .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

congrats on the win


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Well done, you'll be on TUF next!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats on getting the W mate hope you punched him in the face! Allways a crowd pleaser...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

well done mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Just got in.....Cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> Didnt hear the official time but it was a TKO from mount (ko'd him pretty much as he wasnt moving and the ref had to save him) in about 1min :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


You mounted him? is that even allowed?

Hold on son, are you a Man of Kent or a Kentish man?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> It was the troxy in london mate. Im a gillingham boy as well !! Get down to cruz gym in chatham !!


I used to live in chatham for years. All my family live in Gillingham and maidstone. My uncle was in that crash on shelley bridge the other day, car totally crushed yet he only come out with a scratched nose. Fcuk knows how!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

So he is a Man of Kent like myself :thumb:

No wonder he kicked his ass!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Video his walk in mate!


its a bit sh1t but its all I got


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Good efforts mate.
> 
> Is the vid up?


No mate once i get the dvd i'll put it up straight away ! Normally a week or so


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I used to live in chatham for years. All my family live in Gillingham and maidstone. My uncle was in that crash on shelley bridge the other day, car totally crushed yet he only come out with a scratched nose. Fcuk knows how!


Fcuking hell mate ! Small world ! Yeah saw that on the news haha lucky fcuker ! (Well sort of lol)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

lukeee said:


> So he is a Man of Kent like myself :thumb:
> 
> No wonder he kicked his ass!!


 :lol: yes mate another man of kent !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> its a bit sh1t but its all I got


Haha nice teaser trailer mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chilisi said:


> So you've got no proof you actually won yet?


 :lol: no mate just tweets from mma magazines and my fans


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha nice teaser trailer mate


yeah I know, there was definitely some tough blokes fighting there that night

I cant wait to see the fight again, I didn't really get a proper look what happened it all went so fast :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> No mate once i get the dvd i'll put it up straight away ! Normally a week or so


Congrats mate on the win, can't wait to see the footage.

Am hoping you call him a 'jabroni' marbell mafia style just as you spark him out and then run around calling the crowd a 'bunch of scumbagz' as your victory celebration ... that would make my century!! :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: no mate just tweets from mma magazines and my fans
> 
> View attachment 135393


GnP?

They clearly meant G4P


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Congrats mate on the win, can't wait to see the footage.
> 
> Am hoping you call him a 'jabroni' marbell mafia style just as you spark him out and then run around calling the crowd a 'bunch of scumbagz' as your victory celebration ... that would make my century!! :lol:


Fcuking hell mate that would be awesome :lol: i'll save that for when im in the UFC hahaha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> yeah I know, there was definitely some tough blokes fighting there that night
> 
> I cant wait to see the fight again, I didn't really get a proper look what happened it all went so fast :lol:


Same here mate the weird thing is straight after you cant really remember what happened in there !! Its proper odd lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate ! Small world ! Yeah saw that on the news haha lucky fcuker ! (Well sort of lol)


Was def lucky, this was his car at the bottom on the front of the telegraph


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Was def lucky, this was his car at the bottom on the front of the telegraph


Fcuk me mate he came out of that with just a scratch on his nose ?! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk me mate he came out of that with just a scratch on his nose ?! Lol


Yeah and a bit of a sore neck lol. fcuking crazy!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work mate!!

Beard looked spot on and that's the main thing


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate!!
> 
> Beard looked spot on and that's the main thing


Cheers lover !

Exactly mate thats the most important thing !

Cant wait for my prize off you !......fingers crossed for a xbox one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers lover !
> 
> Exactly mate thats the most important thing !
> 
> Cant wait for my prize off you !......fingers crossed for a xbox one


It's a cup of spunk and a box of shít burgers pmsl


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Well done on the win buddy. Top job. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's a cup of spunk and a box of shít burgers pmsl


The usual monthly package then !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Well done on the win buddy. Top job. :thumb:


Cheers boss


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Just seen this mate.

Well done on your victory ..undefeated!!lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> Just seen this mate.
> 
> Well done on your victory ..undefeated!!lol


Haha yeah ! Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> its a bit sh1t but its all I got


Look well 'ard tbf


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Look well 'ard tbf


 :lol: what from 4secs of video mate ??? Hahaha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Look well 'ard tbf


In the sense that he clearly has an erection, yes


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

resten said:


> In the sense that he clearly has an erection, yes


Well he was about to roll around on the floor getting sweaty with some bloke...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done Jon, I could take you like, but well done all the same!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: what from 4secs of video mate ??? Hahaha


yea mate, that fist pump you give some one just screams 'I mean business'


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: what from 4secs of video mate ??? Hahaha


it was the fist bump with the big guy that did it 

to be fair he was alright that bloke, genuine nice guy


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> yea mate, that fist pump you give some one just screams 'I mean business'


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> it was the fist bump with the big guy that did it
> 
> to be fair he was alright that bloke, genuine nice guy


Clive is a wicked bloke mate ! Proper funny fcuker as well :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> yea mate, that fist pump you give some one just screams 'I mean business'


Hahaha ah right lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done mate....fold em up like deckchairs :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha ah right lol


How many more fights before you can go 'pro'?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

pea head said:


> Well done mate....fold em up like deckchairs :thumbup1:


Cheers mate ! :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> How many more fights before you can go 'pro'?


Can turn pro whenever i want mate but wanna make sure i get any mistakes out of me before i go pro, couple of fights or maybe even the next 1 i reckon


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Can turn pro whenever i want mate but wanna make sure i get any mistakes out of me before i go pro, couple of fights or maybe even the next 1 i reckon


Yeah, keep semi pro with a clean record


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Only got 3 pics so far ! In order of how fight went

On floor getting hold of his legs










Mount and smashing










Walking off as he woke up lol


----------

